

Now is the time to stand up and defend net neutrality - taylorbuley
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/14/now-is-the-time-to-stand-up-and-defend-net-neutrality/

======
higherpurpose
This was great, and exactly the kind of thing I'd want sites to implement in
protest of FCC's net neutrality rules:

[http://www.feld.com/wp/](http://www.feld.com/wp/)

But the code he links to in the article isn't what I'm seeing on his site.
Where is it?

